# Puppy Predicament



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I have been feeding raw, mostly prey model since the 90s.I have an 8 week old APBT that I just brought home. He and his litter mates were eating Diamond kibble. I brought him home on Sunday and he ate a raw drumette. Then I gave him a generous helping of a beef blend which includes organs,rmb, and muscle meat. He has been and remains very active. Yesterday we went outside and he searched for a spot to poop for a while. Finally, diarrhea exploded from his rear. He had been wormed a few days prior so those came out in the mess.(I saved them for the vet just in case) I took him inside and cleaned up. A couple of hours later he exploded again but this time the mess was fairly clear with more worms of course. Later before we went to bed he threw up and then ate it right back up. He continues to drink plenty of water and has had 2 parvo series so far. I am extremely careful about putting my pups on the ground in strange places. At about 3 this morning he woke me up and jumped off the bed to spew diarrhea again that was clear. He took in water and went back to sleep. I ground some skinless chicken up with bone a little while ago and he ate that and took in more water. I will have him at the vet this morning as a precaution as soon as they open. Do you all think that this is just a reaction to the new diet? An esteemed member of this board said that the blend may have been too rich. I typically start my puppies off with ground chicken or beef neck bones before adding organs and muscle. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

If he were my puppy I would be feeding him just bone in chicken right now. The vet would be the first stop for me as well. Did he have the worms when you brought him home? I have never had to deal with worms so I don't actually know if that could be causing all of this. I would think the worms could have something to do with it.

DaneMama will probably know and I'm sure she'll post here soon.

Beautiful dog in your sig pic.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I know when I brought my bully pup home after he had his worm shot, he had runny butt to the max! He looked miserable, and I personally think it could be from getting the shot. I know my boy had bad runny butt after his. Also it could be from switching the diet and throwing in organs and such in his food, like D&B Momma said, just bone in chicken should be what he is on right now, nothing more. Allow him to adjust before adding in other stuff.

Its good to take him to the vet just to be sure, but I think it was probably worming meds and quick diet change that made that happen. Great he is drinking water still and I hope it clears up soon!

**Also for one bully breed owner to another, the dog in your signature is GORGEOUS! Amazing looking dog! That chocolate color is so pretty! Got a ped on him? I would love to see! Do you just do dock diving with him? Or shows? I know a lady on another forum who does dock events with her bully dog, and he rocks at it!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks all. I guess Mom does know best. LOL. First thing she said we to axe to blend for now. I ground some more skinless drums a while ago and he keeps eating that and drinking water. He had the runs one more time. He was wormed last on this past Thursday at the breeders and had a parvo booster that Friday. His stool there that weekend was fine and his first poops at home were fine. I really think that it was the richness of the blend. @Dude and Bucks, yes he had the worms. It kind of varies with young puppies whether they have them or not. I got him from the St. Louis area and I have been told that they have huge flea and flea allergy problems as well as a multitude of parasites that can be found in the water, etc. @Oso, I will have to look the ped up. His titles are under the pic. He is one win away from being a conformation Grand CH and close to being the youngest UKC super dog(titled in each: weight pull, conformation, agility, rally and obedience). He also has the dock diving title and the Safe Dog and CGC certs. He just turned 13 months and I need to finish his agility title and his CD. Thanks for the good words both of you.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am glad you figured it out. Once they get on kibble it seems you have to go a little slow. My own weaned to raw pups can eat anything no special introduction order but a pup that comes in from a kibble home has to go throught he different protein introductions. Albeit they do move more quickly through proteins than adults, it seems. Congrats on the new one and your chocolate pup is lovely - very strong yet fluid outline. Beautiful, most good shape APBT's you see are just bulky but yours has grace - what a welcome sight.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Liz. You are correct on the transition. In the past when I had litters I would start them a 3 weeks straight to the good stuff and never the kibble. The vet said that the tapeworms definitely did not help. Otherwise, he is in perfect health and got some meds for the tapeworms and for the diarrhea. Hopefully, it will be cleared up tonight.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with what everyone else said about going back to just bone-in chicken for at least a couple weeks (until he only has solid stools). 

And... wait, what? You got a new puppy and haven't shared pictures with us yet?! What the hell man!? C'mon let us see!!!


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

I also want a picture! :tongue:


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

He took his first semi solid poop about 45 minutes ago. Hopefully the medicine is kicking in. He ate another helping of ground drumsticks as well. I only have a couple of photos that I took with my older iphone while he and The Stuff of Legends were at the vet's today. They aren't the best. Before you ask, his name hasn't come to me in a dream yet. He will be puppy for now. 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay. That pup is just too much... Adorable and curious-looking. Best of luck with him!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Very good looking, well conditioned dogs.



paigej said:


> I also want a picture! :tongue:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh nice, you're on here too! I met you at Nationals, I own Sako, one of Kristina @ Kayo Kennels pups.

Your boy is just gorgeous! And the new pup is adorable


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Hey. Thanks and good to see you on here.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I didn't post sooner! 

Sometimes dewormers can cause digestive upset like your pup had, especially if they have a heavy parasite load like it sounds like he has. But I'm also sure that rich ground blend you gave him didn't do him any justice. 

Sounds like you've got him on the right track. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh man, that face!!! You sure do know how to pick a nice pup.  He's gonna grow up to be a handsome boy!


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> Very good looking, well conditioned dogs.


Thank you! Those pics are before I started them on raw (and before I got my backyard  ) so I'm hoping I can tone them up a bit more and their coats get shinier. I really like your dogs too. Congrats on all your boy's titles. Hope you all had fun at Nationals. It was a bit far for me to make it this year


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap that is a cute pup.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and advice. We are cooking with gas(no pun intended)now. I got home from training the young boy and took the baby outside. We ran and played and did some targeting and he peed a couple of times. I came back inside and began grinding some more drum sticks. I noticed the baby wasn't by my side after a couple of minutes. In a home that was designed with dogs in mind and only has one guest room with carpet and a nice area rug in the living room, I found two perfect piles of solid poop on said rug. Back in business!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful that puppy face is too cute.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

